
Show HN: Cross-post between Twitter and Facebook - egfx
https://2FB.me
======
TekMol
Uh oh. A closed source browser plugin "offered by 2fb.me"

Posted to HN for the 7th time.

No indication why the author made this. No link to their profile as a
developer or anything. Suspicious.

I would never hand over control of my browser to a third party unless they
have a very strong history of trustworthiness.

If this is genuine, a self contained bookmarklet would be a better solution.
Then people could look at the code (probably a small oneliner) and see it does
what it says it does.

------
egfx
Thank you WayBackMachine,
[https://web.archive.org/web/20140315082440/https://www.makeu...](https://web.archive.org/web/20140315082440/https://www.makeuseof.com/tag/2fbme-
tweet-on-facebook/)

This app has a long and storied history. And I'm releasing it once more given
that it solves the issue of connecting Twitter and Facebook.

Literally every other solution doesn't work. Including every IFTT recipe for
example. I already reached out to IFTT and am hoping to work with them on a
solution.

Happy to answer any questions.

